# Hubble's



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Here youll be abel to follow me and my beautiful mare Hubble, a standardbreed of the track! 

Both me and Hubble are green in the riding, but learning a little at the time. 










I hope tp be abel to do jumping as well as distance with this horse one day, but for both of us, its a long way to go. Any video I post, you are allowed to critique, and give advise on how to improve, if you know your enemy, you can beat your enemy :loveshower:


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today we did some freejumping. The highest she has ever jumped! I did not focus on if she trotted over the jump, or if she cantered. That was up to her. Today was to build some confidence for her, and in that, the only rule was that she was going over.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

She's nice! I love her easy stride and jump; she looks as if she could go a lot higher! Have fun with her!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you, I saw that too, but she was verry sensitive to the jumps. This was filmed at the end, you should have seen the start where I had to force her over the jump. First coming at it in a high speed, then stopping a few meters away from it, get told to keep moving, go forth a meter or two and this until she got over, where she would get so supprised and happy she got over she started to rush again, lol! Towards the end she really started to enjoy it! 

Im hoping to be abel to compete with the others in the barn one day, and well, then we need to go up 80cm and add a rider onto that haha  

right now though, ficus is to build up her topline and butt and add that confidence shes lacking!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today I will be riding bareback as that is something I need to train on severlly. Im being a pain both to her and her back, but I resuluted to do only bareback until frieday. That meens no riding outside (as I have to bad of a balance) and a lot of walk/trott transitions for Hubble. 
Any tips on how to ride bareback better is appreciated as well...This was my last attempt...


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today I rode around the track in walk, nothing to hard for me or Hubble, although she was verry spooked at everything. The WORST was when she saw the foal thats new stand up, oh my god how she stiffened up and it toook me a few seconds before she could move. But when I got her forward, she tried her best to get to the foal, I think she liked it  

I also had the blacksmith out to fix her teeths and feet, but sadlly, he forgot some material for the teeths, so he was gonna do them when he came back next time. (Hes out quite oftain) But, her feet looks much better atleast  

I can really FEEL my muscles telling me to get that sadel, but Im stayign true, its behind lock until Saturday xD


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry for nothing posted in a while, but its just been too warm to acctually do ANYTHING with her. Yesterday though, it was a bit rainny, but other than that, great wether. So, I brought a friend over with me to ride. This friend hadnt seen a horse in 2 years, but prior to that, used to ride a lot. Although she had lost a little balance, she was amazing! I was superimpressed with how she got Hubble to do as she wanted _Without_ forcing it on her. She even got her to start collecting a little towards the end, and without pulling on the rains. I didnt ride that day, as I feelt 100% satesfied to watch her and learn. But ohh boy did she teach me a lot.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds cool!? About bareback riding, heels down, look forward, sit up, just the normal for any kind of riding. And of course, in this case, practice makes perfect!  Its all about balance. I'm totally following your's and Hubble's adventures!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Sounds cool! About bareback riding, heels down, look forward, sit up, just the normal for any kind of riding. And of course, in this case, practice makes perfect!  Its all about balance. I'm totally following your's and Hubble's adventures!


Sorry about that question mark. Couldn't edit it out.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you Jo! <3


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

For the last few rides, Ive been feeling like Im loosing my grip around the stirups, and cant really keep my heels down because theyre so far down, so I put them up one hole, and oohh the differance it made! I had a friend out with me today, that acctually rides hubble really well! (the person I had with me last sunday) And she gave me some tips, I lean a bit to much forwards, and when rising in the trott, need to put the weight on the heel, not the toe. Which works well togheter, solve one, the other should come along just fine. But with the stirrups up by a hole, I really feel like I nailed the ride! Next tiem Im going to ask if she could film me. 

I did though have a problem. While going over bars, I literally flew out of my seat, I didnt loose my stirrups like Ive had trubble with before, but I got waay to far away from the sadel. Is there a trick to avoiding that? Lol


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Subbing! Hubble is cute. I really like her movement. She looks like she would do well jumping.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hubble said:


> I did though have a problem. While going over bars, I literally flew out of my seat, I didnt loose my stirrups like Ive had trubble with before, but I got waay to far away from the sadel. Is there a trick to avoiding that? Lol


Do you mean that you flew out while going over jumps?

How long have you been doing flat work?


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Not over jumps, just bars, on the ground lol, I can get over them in a walk, but in trott, I half ioof the time, will get way to high from the seat. :/


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

So pretty much I loose controll of my torso over the bars


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I think you just need more practice, and the muscles in your upper legs and hips will learn to grip by themselves. A really good exercise that you can do on a horse that will just trot on, is let go of the reins, put your arms out, making a T with a head, with your upper body, and keep them there while you post to the trot. If Hubble still needs somebody in total control; won't just trot in a straight line, try getting your friend to lung him while you pretty much just go along for the ride. Good luck!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you, Ive acctually done that a little, but might need to update myself on that, lol


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today I was going to try some canter and my friend who was with me, was going to jump Hubble. Sadlly our plan failed as she had gotten a kick on her front legmuscle and was walking with a limp. I feelt her through. A bit harder on the muscle but no heat or obvious wond, so we put her out on pasture again and will see how she looks in a few days time. There is always some horse that gets hurt when they go out in their pasture every summer. Guess it was my bad luck this year  She seems to like it great out there though (Been there for 3 days now) Had totally maulded her halter to pieces (the barn owner doesnt take them of, I do, so thats why it was on to begin with) and was cuddling with the horse that got there yesterday, and ofcourse fighting with the other mare. (2 Mares and the rest are geldings)


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope she feels better soon!

I knew a horse that would limp - act like he was totally lame - to get out of riding. Turn him back out in the field, and he would gallop away, sound as could be!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

horseylover1_1 said:


> Hope she feels better soon!
> 
> I knew a horse that would limp - act like he was totally lame - to get out of riding. Turn him back out in the field, and he would gallop away, sound as could be!


My mare, Blue, used to do that!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today I got out there again, took her for a little lunging, and the limb is almost completlly gone, still a liiitle vissable in the canter, but other than that, all good, so 3 more days of pasture pet, and then we will start riding again if all looks good! Also took some new photos of her today as she really has started to fatten up!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good! Once her muscle is built up and she is maintained on her diet - which obviously seems to be working well for her - she's going to be a very nice looking horse. She already is of course, but you know what I mean. :wink:


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you <3


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today Hubble decided to inteveen in a fight between two fo the horses and bit one of them in the butt. She got a hard kick on her leg and with the sound it made, I was SURE she had broken her leg. Buut! Shes fine! Had the vet out, and 5 cross stiches and one normal stitch later, she is on boxrest for 2 weeks with dailly walks. No more injuries, please, shes killing both me and my wallet at this point xD


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Well, Today I did something Ive never done before. First I changed her bandage, and gave her oral painkillers. Then I did it, I gave her a shot in the neck muscle! It was really stressful for me, but it had to be done, and I did it! Hubble was an angel and bearlly reacted once she had her lickstone with her, haha!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today Hubble was a bit more, well, reactive to her shot, but it had to be taken. after being gone for 12 hours at work, I had to work her for 2 hours before she was good to go with the shoot. After 3 more hours in the stable I could FINNALLY get home and rest. Time for me to get some food and go to bed! Same drill for 2 more days before I can FINNALLY stop the horrible treatment Im giving her <3


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Day number 3 with the meds. She is still on boxrest (She will be tommorow and then shell go out into the paddock until saturday next week when she should be healed up and back with the boys) Yesterday we worked 2 hours (Me and a friend) at giving her the shot, and it worked out at the end. Today we rehersed it with her about 10 times without pushing it in, and then, without telling my friend, did it, no reaction <3 One more day with meds now! Then its just the bandage to keep in place, lol!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Last day for her shot today! No more needles to stick in her neck, and no more liquid to squirt in her mouth! Today was the LAST of it all <3 

Tomorow she is also of her boxrest and out in the paddock where she will be staying for 10 more days. After that, shes out in the field with the big boys again! 

Im just happy theirs no more needles, I was done with those long before the first one, lol!


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Yesterday I took my frind, the dog,and Hubble out for a 4 KM walk, and it went great! I rode the first 2KM and then my friend rode for another 2. Hubble did great, needed some coaching when walking over a bridge, and when a loud car speeded past, but other than that there was no complaints <3


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Hubble is doing alright right now. She has a muscle injury due to the kick and is on a strict scedual..Hopefully she will look a little better when she gets a lookthrough at the end of the month <3

My little sister has also started getting more intressted in horses, and look at her <3 She has a better seat than I do, easilly xD


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Yesterday we where out, me and my friend, and we took a good ride. It was really nice, and Hubble was well... active! So sad I cant get all that energy out as shes only allowed to be walked. On monday the chiropractor will be out again, and hopefully the news are good. With her resent energylevel rise as well as her walking looking really good today, Im sure the news will be better than the initial injury, but question is if it will be "good". I want to get back into trotting with her, mostlly to get the access energy out, because shes, well, she got so much energy shes getting hard to even lead... Not her foult at all, but its not the best situation, haha.


----------



## Debemeny (Apr 30, 2017)

Hubble looks lovely and you look like you're doing very well. Well done on managing her injuries (poor thing). I love your enthusiasm and hope you get lots of love and enjoyment working together


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you! Other than her constant battle with injuries (Of all sorts!) she really is the perfect horse! She got a will to work and a verry sweet heart! I dont know how one couldnt be enthusiastic about her, she realy is a dream horse! 
Hopefully this will be her last injury this year atleast, and that the chiropractor says shes good to get started again on monday. We really need that energy outlet after a month on only walk xD


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Today the chiropractor was out. I have been quite worried about what he would say, but, Im happy to say that she has been fully healed. She has 2 days of rest after some adjustments, and after thats shes ready to get started again. She has never looked this good before he told me, which makes me superhappy! I cant wait to see how she does from now on, and hopefully, she will be painfree from now on as well!


----------

